# Roof Leak



## howie4255 (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a roof leak on my travel trailer about a year ago and patched it. Luckily it was around the sky light over the shower so the water was contained there. My question is that after a period of time I have a white powdery residue coming out of the AC vent and from around the sky light. 
Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

can you post some pictures of it/where it comes out? i don't have a clue off hand...

if you bought it used, maybe it was used to transport something across the border???:thumbup1:

not much help, sorry


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont think that they are related since the skylight is not in connection with your ac/vent. I think that you may have condensation/ Freon leak That would be my opinion That would be my opinion with out seeing any pictures. But I would say that its freezing causing ice to blow out.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

mine was the rubber roof was disintegrate coming off as a power leaving the fabric that's why I needed the liquid rubber roof, I clean and scrubbed of all that coating then applied, never been a problem since .:scratchhead::bang::smack-head:


----------



## howie4255 (Oct 10, 2011)

*roof leak*

Crawford,

I think that might be my problem. The trailer has been sitting over the summer without being moved. We leave it parked most of the year at some land where we hunt during the spring and fall. The white residue was in the bathtub under the sky light (where the leak was repaired). I was just wondering what kind of material is between the roof and the inside of the trailer. It apparently is breaking down and falling inside. It kind of looks like some type of foam insulation that has deteriorated.
Also, how often do I need to re-seal the foof? Is this costly. I guess you can see that I'm new at this. 

Thanks,


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

*RE:roof leak*

If there is need for re-sealing RV Roof then RV Liquid Roof.net by epdmcoatings is very cheep option. You can get product by online.


----------

